# More pics from the adventure, SLOBS!!!



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Let me just say that we have all seen pics of BIG SNOOK in Florida.... but how many people do you know that can land numerous 30-lb to 45-lb Snook and 20-lb Poons from a bridge that is 60-ft high with a serious current rip on DOA's??? Story to come later, we have company coming over right now...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You*

Are the man!!!!! That's truly awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

very nice.... Do tell...
When are you going again... I will buy beer...


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Incredible...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you guys rock!


----------



## troutmaster (Aug 11, 2006)

Those are some nice fish. good job


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

HOLY S__T KZ!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Here are some details: Fish were caught on a bridge about 55-ft above the water, somewhere in the Jupiter area. Fish were caught on 30-lb PowerPro, 30-lb Floro leaders, and an unmentionable DOA lure. The 2 biggest Snookers caught were 41" (30-lbs) and 44" (45-lbs). All fish were brought up to bridge level with hoop net and revived 10-15 minutes at the end of the bridge. The poons were also landed on the same DOA's. All in All -- I caught 7 Snook and jumped 2 poons. My buddy Blake caught 7 Snook. My buddy John and my buddy Junior landed NUMEROUS snook, jumped about 10 tarpon, and landed 3 of the poons. Here are the pics: ENJOY and don't bother asking for location details because my lips are sealed.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Holy sh*t man!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*you forgot*

to block out the bridge and background I belive i know that Bridge....Did you even catch anything in the slot??? And i can't belive you caught all those on a lure And was able to get them in. Just to add what everyone else said GREAT Job....And no I won't say anything about where i think it was...But it doesnt take much, to figure it out....It still take some skill to bring them in, and everything else that goes into it...........How long did the bite last?? Snook season opens this weekend....But i would hate to be down there....That place get pack with people.........And more boats then you can belive....again good job........and i wouldnt tell anybody if it was me


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

man that is one hell of a snook.....

very nice...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

FINE job!!! I'd like to get in on some action like that, sometime!


----------

